# Killington Monday 4-25



## powhunter (Apr 19, 2011)

Heading up with JP for likely my last day of lift service skiing

Steveo


----------



## 2knees (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll see if i can swing it.  havent skied with you guys much this year.


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2011)

IN!


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2011)

Greg said:


> IN!



Confirmed. Definitely in. Gonna be my last day too. Let's get a big ripper crew up there!


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 19, 2011)

Greg said:


> Confirmed. Definitely in. Gonna be my last day too. Let's get a big ripper crew up there!



You gonna check out the Bay One bbq?


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You gonna check out the Bay One bbq?



Probably will spend the day skiing. I can drink anywhere.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2011)

Might be able to pull this one off!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 19, 2011)

Awwww man.  I'm on the fence.  Too much shit to do, but with a May 1st closing date, it's my last chance to ski some bumps.


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Awwww man.  I'm on the fence.  Too much shit to do, but with a May 1st closing date, it's my last chance to ski some bumps.



DO IT! Plenty of time for other stuff. I'm actually planning to get up to Killington early with the big man and we're going to chill at the pancake place at the bottom of the acces road until it softens. Is that place still there/open?

now calling for highs in the 50's and cloudy, but plenty of time for that forecast to improve. Which it will. Believe it.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2011)

Greg said:


> now calling for highs in the 50's and cloudy, but plenty of time for that forecast to improve. Which it will. Believe it.



Hells yeah!


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Hells yeah!



I think the madriverjack approach to a ski day is in order for Monday. We'll hit up the pancake place early and then go camp out in the lot with some shwag beers until it softens and we get inspired to ski. Sounds like a perfect way to end the season to me.
:dunce::dunce:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

Can I join CT crew if the day looks good?


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Can I join CT crew if the day looks good?



Why would you feel like you needed to ask?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> DO IT! Plenty of time for other stuff. I'm actually planning to get up to Killington early with the big man and we're going to chill at the pancake place at the bottom of the acces road until it softens. Is that place still there/open?
> 
> now calling for highs in the 50's and cloudy, but plenty of time for that forecast to improve. Which it will. Believe it.


The pancake place near the Comfort Inn? Closed for the season.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Why would you feel like you needed to ask?



Being polite.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> I think the madriverjack approach to a ski day is in order for Monday. We'll hit up the pancake place early and then go camp out in the lot with some shwag beers until it softens and we get inspired to ski. Sounds like a perfect way to end the season to me.
> :dunce::dunce:



Where will you be drinking your shwag beers? :razz:


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> The pancake place near the Comfort Inn? Closed for the season.



Yes. Boo. What's still open for a decent breakfast?


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Where will you be drinking your shwag beers? :razz:



KBL lot. Probably bay 2.....wouldn't want to infringe on 1. Probably hit the hill by 11, unless it seems soft earlier than that.

Where are the good bumps?


----------



## thorski (Apr 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yes. Boo. What's still open for a decent breakfast?



Sugar and Spice is really good. Instead of turning left onto the access road stay on route 4 heading to Pico and sugar and spice is on the right hand side. Big brown building. I highly recommend it.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 21, 2011)

I might be at Killington that day if Wildcat is closed.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2011)

thorski said:


> Sugar and Spice is really good. Instead of turning left onto the access road stay on route 4 heading to Pico and sugar and spice is on the right hand side. Big brown building. I highly recommend it.



Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 21, 2011)

Greg said:


> KBL lot. Probably bay 2.....wouldn't want to infringe on 1. Probably hit the hill by 11, unless it seems soft earlier than that.
> 
> Where are the good bumps?



ROTL has been skiing well. I have mostly been skiing Bear. Last weekend was a freeze out.  2knees made a good decision.

You guys should take over B1. I hear they are not that tough.

Check out Mrs. Brady's for breakfast. I believe under a new name which I cannot recall. Worth the while.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 21, 2011)

i put in for the day off but i told my boss it is totally weather dependent.  I'm sick of this bs weather and the spector of finding a freshly groomed killington save a few short section of bumps.  some of which we wont be able to get to anyway as I gotta believe its gonna be SS quad only.

spring is for bumps.  leave superstar alone from here on out.  STBG!!!!!!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 21, 2011)

PLENTY of bumps to ski on tuesday...Im also weather dependent on this one..We need to place a getaway vehicle at the botttom of bear for our last run

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Apr 21, 2011)

K-1 running until May 1st..Heard on Kzone


----------



## 2knees (Apr 21, 2011)

powhunter said:


> K-1 running until May 1st..Heard on Kzone




that is actually awesome.  I thought for sure they'd bail on running anything other then supe.

POWDR RULES!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 22, 2011)

I've got a 2 for 1 voucher that I can email to someone if they need it.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

Hell yea Ill take it Chris


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Hell yea Ill take it Chris



Sorry, already nabbed it...


----------



## powbmps (Apr 22, 2011)

I had a second one that I was holding on to, hoping for a miracle :razz:.  Didn't happen so I gave that one to powhunter.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 22, 2011)

Lets hope this gets better!!
Forcast for 3559':
Monday: A slight chance of rain and snow showers before 8am, then rain showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 56. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 23, 2011)

May not be too spring-like today.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2011)

Tuesday looks much better weather wise.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 23, 2011)

yea gonna be a game day decision for me


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm going, rain or no rain. It's the last day of the season for me regardless so I have to go...


----------



## ozzy (Apr 23, 2011)

Forecast for Monday looks to be improving!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2011)

Forecast for today was crap, skiing on the other hand, was pretty good  Don't live by forecasts.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2011)

powhunter said:


> yea gonna be a game day decision for me



If weather looks a lot better for Tuesday then I am going Tuesday.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Forecast for today was crap, skiing on the other hand, was pretty good :smile: Don't live by forecasts.






Puck it said:


> If weather looks a lot better for Tuesday then I am going Tuesday.




DMC asked me to give you a message, he said: May it rain on your parade 

​


----------



## skime (Apr 23, 2011)

andyzee said:


> DMC asked me to give you a message, he said: May it rain on your parade
> 
> ​



oh andyz, y does everyone always pee on u? lol even in bay 1 i understand u get no respect!! IM looking for a man named Raymond right now....


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2011)

skime said:


> oh andyz, y does everyone always pee on u? lol even in bay 1 i understand u get no respect!! IM looking for a man named Raymond right now....




Dis, the man of many aliases! How  you doing?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2011)

andyzee said:


> DMC asked me to give you a message, he said: May it rain on your parade
> 
> ​



Tell him, thx.  He and I get along so well.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Tell him, thx.  He and I get along so well.




DMC, Puck it sayd thx


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm out for monday.  go get some guys, should be nice and soft, sun or no sun.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 24, 2011)

yea Im out too...doesnt look good weather wise...Anyone want that 2 for 1 voucher I got from Chris??

Steveo


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2011)

Not sure what weather report you guys are looking at. Tomorrow is the best day of the whole week according to the NWS. Maybe some showers but at least it'll be soft. I'm going.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2011)

Greg said:


> Not sure what weather report you guys are looking at. Tomorrow is the best day of the whole week according to the NWS. Maybe some showers but at least it'll be soft. I'm going.



It isn't the weather that killed it for me. Things got in the way


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2011)

So after all that, who's still manning up and going? season's winding down... Roll call:

Greg
Brian


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2011)

Greg said:


> So after all that, who's still manning up and going? season's winding down... Roll call:
> 
> Greg
> Brian



Nope, skied yesterday and today. Some sweet bump lines for you guys on Superstar and Skylark.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 24, 2011)

Greg said:


> So after all that, who's still manning up and going? season's winding down... Roll call:
> 
> Greg
> Brian



I'm planning on skiing at some point tomorrow. There's only one lift, i'll catch up with y'all


----------

